# BeatMaschine



## musike (20. Nov 2009)

ich moechte eine kleine beatmaschine coden.
es soll einfach möglich sein die instrumente auszuwählen aus der soundbank. [done]
Die gui bietet 16'tabs' die ich an bzw. aus schalten kann . [done]
die geschwindigkeit soll in bpm angegeben werden.

Ich muss ja eigendlich nur in einem bestimmt rythmus ein noteOn schicken bzw. nicht schicken!
Wie realisiere ich das am besten....sequencer, oder einfach eigenen timer schreiben
Am besten wäre wenn es dazu schon nen bsp.-code gäbe

danke


----------



## Marco13 (20. Nov 2009)

Schon unter Java Sound API: Java Sound Demo geschaut? Da gibt's das schon fertig...


----------



## blubbb (20. Nov 2009)

das auspuhen geht an mich......werd schnell mal reinschauen.
Aber ich hab ernsthaft gesucht!!!

danke


----------

